# Is lolipopping & fiming needed for out doors?



## epicstuff (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it neccessary to lolipop and FIM the girls if they are going outside for flowering? I was planning to fim for the 1st time all my plants, 4 colas gotta be better than 2 or 1 but are all those techinques worthwhile outside I understand they need it under lights...:icon_smile: someone also told me some plants dont like being FIMmed should I be concerned? Can it go wrong?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2012)

cant hurt but will slow down for a few days....Ive fimmed topped my outdoors...is it needed....IDK...The sun is so intense that LST isnt needed..but I do know many fimm and top to keep the outdoor plants shorter...

take care and be safe


----------



## epicstuff (Aug 22, 2012)

the shorter thing is useful  I worry if they get tall......do you get more overall yeild or is just taking away from other smaller buds leaving same overall weight just nicer tops.


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 22, 2012)

i've been using lst but dont think they "need" it. i do it to keep plants shorter,strengthen branches,bush plants up, and i hear it will produce bout 15-20% more bud but i never did a comparison myself...good luck.....peace


----------



## Hick (Aug 22, 2012)

epicstuff said:
			
		

> the shorter thing is useful  I worry if they get tall......do you get more overall yeild or is just taking away from other smaller buds leaving same overall weight just nicer tops.



pretty much righton.."IMO/E"..  the effects on yield is negligible in most cases "OD".  indoors, the final yield might be slightly more affected due to limited light intensity on taller plants.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 22, 2012)

it's not so much a yield gaining thing here.. for me, in my area giant colas would just be stupid; an invite to rot and premature harvest.

i top, lst, and supercrop my girls to keep them as short and bushy as possible (though i kinda failed this year  ) and to create more smaller cola's, as they will likely make it to full bloom.
if you're in north america, i hope you're not planning this, it's likely too late now.


as for lollipopping. there's benefits either way IMO; (but i'd definitely not go as far as indoor, i'm just talking removing a few lower branches)
if you do it, you'll cut off smaller producing lowers, but more benfitial OD is the added airflow you'll get with the removal of dead low stuff that could also cause mold/rotting issues.

to leave it; i like to because i grow in pots.. that low growth is shading the pots a bit.
 i dunno how much it really helps, but in my mind it's keeping the sun from beating on their roots as bad.


----------



## epicstuff (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all that imput  I was under the misconception by  having 4 big colas  Id have a much larger yeild  but if not then the rot prevention stratergy makes more sence.    I'm In the tropics so  I dont know what i'm up against with rot and bugs,  but I geuss if it gets hot and humid rot will be an issue,   I certainly dont want tall plants,  I am overlooked by a bunch of nosy neibours who who be happy to make a little commission from the local bill. 

 so to recap maybe  top once  keep them small and bushy and a little light lolipopping I'll want to get a few clones 1st anyway so I'll have to.

,,, can I do a heavy topping, maybe taking off top 1/3 of plant  or just the new shoots


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2012)

BAng!!!! Bang!!!   Rule of thumb when messing with plant from what Ive learned is never take more than 1/3 of the plant:aok:

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 23, 2012)

Here in the tropics mold and bugs are the biggest concerns. Since bugs dont go into hybernation during the winter they reproduce all year long making bigger populations. With the humidity and almost daily rain I would green house your plants if you're gonna be outside unless your guerilla growin. I keep my outside plants in the screened in patio next to the pool to help with pest prevention.

In my opinion I would grow indoors if your being looked over by nosy neighbors I dont know how bad outdoor plants smell yet but if they catcha  wiff they could call and report it and police could do a fly over.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2012)

yeah ..fly over


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 23, 2012)

We had em yesterday 
stay safe


----------



## tcbud (Aug 23, 2012)

4u, are you "flying" over your garden or climbing a roof?  Looking great my friend.

As for "lollypopping", I like to take some of the smaller branches off the bottom.  Makes for a bit less popcorn bud and while using the hose to water, the lower leaf does not get wet over and over.  Gives some better air flow through the plants too.  Im out door, hose and all.

I also like to do at least one or two plants with the LST just for fun.  I always get some nice long kola's on those LST plants.  If I had height restrictions, I would LST everything.

Good luck to you!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2012)

> or climbing a roof? Looking great my friend.




:48:


yours aint to shaby for an old fart grow


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 23, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah ..fly over


:rofl: I was wondering what mine looks like to the 100+ low flying planes every day hahaha


----------



## randm999 (Aug 29, 2012)

I highly recomend topping/fimming of sativa or sativa dominant strains. I didn't this year ( still don't know why ) and am regretting it. I have several tall 'christmas trees' that are over 12 ft. tall now and I need a ladder to check my ladies. I feel that 6 ft. is a managable height and indicas rarely get over 6 ft. tall and naturally tend to bush out while sativa dominants tend to grow upward rather than outward. Also a large central cola is much more prone to mold over smaller colas that result from topping and fimming. 
Just my opinion


----------



## icefreon (Aug 31, 2012)

I topped all my plants two or three times each in young veg. It will keep the plant bushier and slightly shorter. But it will also cause the plant to make 2 tops from one, which down the road in flowering is another cola. As long as its done correct at the right stage, its well worth it in flowering. And I also trim up small offshoot branches on the bottom. I have a good 12-18" clearing off the soil. Allows for air circulation, and concentrates bud growth on the tops. The more info you have the better results you will have. Its only my third outdoor grow, but man the internet and this forum alone is such a great knowledge pool. I've also watched all the High Times growing DVD's  great info there too!!


----------



## Danbridge (Sep 23, 2012)

I understand that if you fim too early, it can turn a feminised seed into a male plant. Is that true?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2012)

Danbridge said:
			
		

> I understand that if you fim too early, it can turn a feminised seed into a male plant. Is that true?





No


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 23, 2013)

icefreon said:
			
		

> I topped all my plants two or three times each in young veg. It will keep the plant bushier and slightly shorter. But it will also cause the plant to make 2 tops from one, which down the road in flowering is another cola. As long as its done correct at the right stage, its well worth it in flowering. And I also trim up small offshoot branches on the bottom. I have a good 12-18" clearing off the soil. Allows for air circulation, and concentrates bud growth on the tops. The more info you have the better results you will have. Its only my third outdoor grow, but man the internet and this forum alone is such a great knowledge pool. I've also watched all the High Times growing DVD's  great info there too!!


 
              :yeahthat: :yeahthat:    WORTH IT!!


----------



## DrFever (Jul 23, 2013)

for out side topping and super cropping  is normally done   no need to  fim


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 24, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> for out side topping and super cropping is normally done no need to fim


 
my plants outside are usually christmas tree shaped. i pinch( similar to fim.,but done by feel, w/ a fingernail, at the halfway point. i pinch all exposed tops. meaning getting full sun. i avg. 3 tops per pinch. if i were to top, i would have to cut 1/3 or more off to get most of my tops cut. i still would not get the lower 2/3 of the plant. outside w/ plants spaced correctly, WIDE ENOUGH, there are many, BIG BUDS on the lower 2/3 of my plants. i am not sure i understand.

 when inside, in my way overcrowded tent, most all my buds are in the top 18 inches.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2013)

I prefer fimming to topping.  You basically achieve the same effect, but don't take a whole bunch of the plant that has already grown.


----------

